# Im looking for my ultimate st graal Ockeghem box-set 5cds the clerk's



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I want this so bad but the price on amazon or riddiculeous, im a true Ockeghem devote , he is one of my franco-flemish specie of choice whiteout a doupt is missa bring tears of joy (caress my soul).This box-set featured his top missa,whit a formidable ensemble, im dying to hear this folks, to tell you the truth i would buy it used if someone would sell it to me. Im a die hard fan of this composer he glitter he glow he shine out of this franco-flemish master of renaissance.

What about you guys , someone like me here like this stuff or is willing to sell it to me for a friend price $$ ,not amazon at $$$ too expensive?

Your pal deprofundis, my record guy may find it let's hope it's not costy has hell??
Im drooling like a Pavlov dog , lisen to Missa of mister Ockeghem on O magum mysterious on brilliant stuaggart ensemble or record in germany if you will.It's already breath taking i want the next step?

The clerk's ensemble woaw this most be mundo, ultimo, unreal love you guys on TC love my friends too

:tiphat:


----------



## Chordalrock (Jan 21, 2014)

An mp3 version of the album is on GooglePlay for 18 euros:

https://play.google.com/store/music...Ockeghem_Colle?id=B24oad3ovnodeguw2kavkltzkgi

Maybe you could get one of your friends to buy it, then burn it on CDs.

I wouldn't say it's the ultimate Ockeghem though. If you like fast tempos, maybe it is, but for my taste the "Sound and the Fury" are better, they've done 4 Ockeghem masses with their original lineup, both albums still available via Orf (the publisher's website):

http://shop.orf.at/1/shop.tmpl?art=4071&lang=EN

http://shop.orf.at/1/shop.tmpl?art=5729&lang=EN


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

I have a theory about Clerks Group: they are better than anyone else in Ockeghem at singing quietly and intimately. For me this matters a lot and so, in M De Plus en Plus for example, I prefer what they do to Sound and Fury.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2017)

This I found on ebay,maybe it is interesting for you.:tiphat:

http://www.ebay.nl/itm/Ockeghem-col...167751?hash=item3f72ee6d07:g:WkAAAOSw5cNYbjQ6


----------



## Chordalrock (Jan 21, 2014)

Forgot to mention:

That 5CD collection doesn't include Missa Caput. The Clerks recorded that mass as well, but it is not included in that box set and you would have to get it separately.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Dear TC menber i ask my sister to download it in mp3 and formated to cd, i know im dinosaur but l love cd format, yeah this Ockeghem selection of Missa is Grandiose, sutch a power, sung from the heart polyphony , this most make ockeghem spirit very proud, The clerks are an awesome ensemble.


----------



## Chordalrock (Jan 21, 2014)

Be sure to keep backups of those mp3 files so you can make new CDs if the old ones stop working. The lifetime of home-made CDs isn't as long as that of printed CDs sold by record stores.


----------

